# Naomi had twins 6/6/13



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Naomi had twin bucks today. The birth went textbook and boys are nursing well. Naomi is an FF and she is doing a great job and very attentive.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Congratulations! They all look so unrelated  Very cute and fluffy though. 

I love the name Naomi. It's my favorite doe's name at our place. Good choice


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Cuties!


----------



## katiescarlett (May 20, 2013)

Beautiful! Congrats


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats on a textbook kidding and two adorable little babies


----------



## glavin96 (Feb 17, 2013)

Congrats!! They are SO cute!!!!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Got to love those textbook kiddings ! Congrats


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Good job Naomi!
Congrats, your new little bucklings are adorable!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww.... congratulations! They're too pretty to be boys though


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

absolutely adorable! congrats!!!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

very cute. I love the dark one.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks! They are growing well and just popping around all over the place.


----------

